# I was never really gone, so now I'm not really back. (or something)



## meatloaf109 (Feb 12, 2015)

Special shout out to Charles and Bill.
News of my demise was greatly exaggerated, I have not joined the choir eternal, nor do I plan on it anytime soon. 
In other words, I am not an "ex-modeler". 
Due to personal problems I took some time off to regroup. I have now regrouped. Pretty sure regrouping is accomplished...
Just thought I'd let you all know.
Any comments on "Grouping", "Regrouping" or any form of "Group" will be considered. 
We here at Meatloaf109 value your feedback and will give due consideration to your input.
Thank you for your time.
Sincerely,
The artist still known as Meatloaf109.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2015)

Welcome not back, Paul!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2015)

We would have missed you, had you not been here the whole time, but your were, so we didn't, but we kinda did anyway.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 13, 2015)

Who are you again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2015)

Didn't you just leave for the bog, or was it the paper?


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 13, 2015)

Glad you've regrouped, Paul.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 13, 2015)

Very happy you're back old chap(why is it, only the British can pull this off without sounding like a doofus?)

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2015)

Did you bring doughnuts?????


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 13, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Did you bring doughnuts?????



Donuts?????! Did he bring bacon?

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2015)

Jolly good to see you back old chap, absolutely splendid. (see George ?).


----------



## rochie (Feb 13, 2015)

good to see you back old fruit ! (see again George !)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Donuts?????! Did he bring bacon?
> 
> Geo



How about donuts covered in bacon bits?


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Good to have your regrouping with us!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2015)

I say old chap, one does have to practise don't you know....

See above regarding the bacon, has some been brought with....?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> I say old chap, one does have to practise don't you know....
> 
> See above regarding the bacon, has some been brought with....?


I suspect "certain people", who shall go un-named, may have pilfered Paul's bacon stash... 
(You all know who you are)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2015)

Good to see you back Paul!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 13, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> I suspect "certain people", who shall go un-named, may have pilfered Paul's bacon stash...
> (You all know who you are)



Bacon pilfering shall not go unpunished!
For shame bacon pilferers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah, so that is why he was gone. Had to do a little time for bacon theft. 

Welcome back.....convict! 

Not that we blame you for that after all. Bacon may not be more valuable that diamonds, but it sure taste better with toast.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cheesy toasties wrapped in bacon......mmmmmm.....drooool....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 14, 2015)

I do like toast!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just sayin'


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok...no problem...

Set your bread down there on the table and I'll toast it up for you.







You're welcome.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 14, 2015)

Good to have you back Indeed!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2015)

Glad you weren't gone in the first place Paul....


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2015)

See, this is what I'm sayin'. All I have is "Howse it goin', eh?"

Geo


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm glad you are fine, Paul!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2015)

Dude, who burned my bread?

.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ooo, that looks painful!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2015)

Njaco said:


> Dude, who burned my bread?
> 
> .
> View attachment 284972



I not saying GrauGeist. I think it may have been a fluke GrauGeist or maybe a faulty oven GrauGeist

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 21, 2017)

I am still not gone, so I am kind-of here....Update... My long suffering wife had a windfall and the long and short of it is we bought an old house that needed extensive renovations. Modeling and all things related to my hobbies were and are on a back burner, until she gets her new master bath, among other things. These include, (but are not exclusive to), new roof, (done), new front wall; 42 feet with flooring replaced up to 8 feet in places, (done), sliding glass door, (done), new porch, (in progress, with screened in swing area) and swing.
I am still working on her Jacuzzi shower spa. Hopeful that I am done with that tomorrow.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 21, 2017)

Never really gone, so never really welcomed back 
Jacuzzi is much more important than an a/c model, I know that. Good luck!


----------



## parsifal (Sep 21, 2017)

well i'm confused. but then it doesn't take much these days to do that....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2017)

We used to have a guy here that looks just like you!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 21, 2017)

Paul has been a busy little boy....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2017)

Good to hear some news .....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey Paul, glad you saw the lights on and stopped by....


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 21, 2017)

Good to see you not quite back Paul. Hope you've clamed room for a modeling bench in the new house.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 21, 2017)

Yeah. Gotta be some kind of reward I hope.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 21, 2017)

It is difficult, but you CAN build a model in a jacuzzi tub!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2017)

Good to see you back!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 21, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Donuts?????! Did he bring bacon?
> 
> Geo



Did someone say there were Bacon Doughnuts!!!

Welcome back.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 21, 2017)

Jeez - You're a top bloke!

I hope your wife knows how lucky she is!


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 21, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> It is difficult, but you CAN build a model in a jacuzzi tub!


It is loosing the props (and other pointy bits) and "finding" them with aid of the water jets that is painful.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2017)

If I say something, then he'll disappear again, so therefore....I shall _not_ say anything and just keep quiet here, in my corner, in my cell....are they late with the meds today....again?

Did someone leave my door open?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)

it's ok Jan...meds are on the way mate...


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 23, 2017)

Nah, not sending meds, but I am sending a film crew!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2017)

Good to see you're back Paul....and your front. You not gone again?


----------



## mikewint (Sep 27, 2017)

Paul!!!! you old reprobate good to see you still on the green-side of the sod. New house...great...with or without Ghost?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks Jan! He was finally back and you've run him off!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2017)

Whatch this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2017)

I think he's sorta gone again.


----------



## parsifal (Sep 27, 2017)

Jan, that is just such a heart attack waiting to happen

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 28, 2017)

(sniff) (sniff) Do I smell bacon? Who has bacon?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2017)

Jan's stirring the pot again....


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 28, 2017)

Stirring? No not at all, he threw the whole thing into a blender and pushed the turbo button!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 28, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> Whatch this!
> 
> View attachment 383588


Ah!, the bacon is too much; yes I am here. And maybe a group build entry in the near future.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Jan's stirring the pot again....


Does he ever not...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2017)

Did someone say pot....what pot....please specify pot....magic roundabout pot or?


----------



## mikewint (Oct 1, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2017)

I thought I'd come back to reply to you coming back, but it seems I wasn't back when you were back - so welcome back !


----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 2, 2017)

Ahhh, what he said!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks for waching our backs Terry.


----------



## N4521U (May 22, 2022)

meatloaf109 said:


> Special shout out to Charles and Bill.
> News of my demise was greatly exaggerated, I have not joined the choir eternal, nor do I plan on it anytime soon.
> In other words, I am not an "ex-modeler".
> Due to personal problems I took some time off to regroup. I have now regrouped. Pretty sure regrouping is accomplished...
> ...


I miss him already, our video calls and his humor, our talking about nothing. One day, Feb 18 we had a video call, and then he's gone. He is really gone. It's not the dieing, it's the Not Living that scares me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
4 | Like List reactions


----------

